# VPN Server on Mac Mini



## spanders (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a G4 iBook and I will soon be getting a Mac Mini.  I plan on using the Mini as a multimedia server at home.  I'm wondering if there is a way to setup a VPN server of some kind on the Mini so I can access my files while I'm away from home.  I have a cable modem internet connection connected to a LinkSys broadband router/firewall that is already setup with DynDNS for remote access.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## applemaz (Dec 9, 2005)

Take a look at OpenVPN at http://openvpn.net for a possible solution.  By the way, you don't need to set up a VPN to get at your files.  Of course, it depends what you mean by this, but if you just want to connect and copy files to your iBook while away from home, you can just SSH in to your Mac Mini via the Terminal.app and use UNIX commands to copy files.

I installed Pine (email program) on my home computer so I can securely check my email via SSH when I am on the road using an unsecure public wifi access point.  I simply SSH in to my home computer and run pine to get my mail.  No need to use a VPN, because I don't need to see my home computer's screen.  Everything is done at the UNIX command line in Terminal.


----------

